# Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic Alternative



## BartholomO (28. Dezember 2016)

Hey Leute, wollte fragen ob es aktuellere Spiele gibt mit einem ähnlichen Kampfsystem wie in SWKOTOR und ein Spiel das ähnlich viel Wert auf die Story legt.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MfG

BartholomO


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann mich erinnern das es davon ein 2ten teil gibt aber ist glaube nicht ganzs was du suchst oder ?


----------

